# ICD-10 Code Fibula Fracture NOS



## zmashchak (Jan 14, 2016)

Is there an ICD-10 code for a fibula fracture NOS?


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 14, 2016)

You need a bit more information but look under fracture, fibula and you get code primarily in the S82.4 range.


----------



## zmashchak (Jan 14, 2016)

Thank you for your help.


----------

